# Como restar automaticamente



## ana41 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hola soy nueva usando excel  tengo una pregunta acerca de como restar mis numeros en una forma si se pueden aser automaticamente o tengo k usar el teclado

Gracias


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 4, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro, MrExcel, Ana.  Lo siento pero no estoy comprendiendo bien qué es lo que usted desea hacer.  ¿Quiere que al oprimir una tecla el número de la celda seleccionada disminuya?  ¿O que al arrastrar el cuadrito "autofill" los números vayan disminuyiendo?  ¿U otra cosa?


----------



## ana41 (Jan 5, 2010)

gracias esque tengo que aser una forma como 

              A          B        C        D

1            25 (menos)         20    (igual a )
2    
3
4
5
6
 tengo entendido que poniendo autosum en la columna D y usando la tecla del simbolo - (menos) poniendola en la a se resta la a que es (25) menos la letra C (20) y el resultado aparesca en la letra D pero cada ves que ago una forma nueva tendo que aser columna por clomumna otraves y queria saber si se puede poner una formula automaticamente sin estar presionando tecla por tecla


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 5, 2010)

OK, suponiendo que lo que desea es más o menos como se ve abajo:

<!-- Please do not remove this header --><!-- Table easily created from Excel with ASAP Utilities (http://www.asap-utilities.com)  --><TABLE border=1 cellSpacing=0 borderColor=#c0c0c0 borderColorDark=#ffffff><TBODY><TR><TH style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>25</TH><TH style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=middle>+</TH><TH style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>20</TH><TH style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>45</TH></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>25</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=middle>-</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>20</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>5</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>25</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=middle>*</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>20</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>500</TD></TR><TR><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>25</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=middle>/</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>20</TD><TD style="WHITE-SPACE: nowrap" height=25 vAlign=bottom width=63 align=right>1.25</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



Uno lo puede lograr poniendo 

*=IF(B1="*",A1*C1,CHOOSE(MATCH(B1,{"+","-","/"},0),A1+C1,A1-C1,A1/C1))*
in celda D1 y copiando hacia abajo. 

Favor note que si uno tiene la opción para compatabilidad con Lotus 1-2-3 prendida, para poder poner el signo de división, hay que poner una comilla singular antes de oprimir la "/", o Excel lo interpreta como si uno estuviera oprimiendo la tecla ALT. (También esta opción se puede apagar si es gran problema para los usuarios.)

¿Me puede decir el contexto en la cuál ésto se va a usar? Siendo sincero me parece más como una tarea escolar que como algo para un trabajo.


----------



## ozzyto (Jan 5, 2010)

ana41 said:


> gracias esque tengo que aser una forma como
> 
> A B C D
> 
> ...


 

Disculpa si no entendi, pero creo k tengo una solucion:
Solo debes escribir la formula en D1, que seria "=B1-C1" y das enter. Ahora selecciona nuevamente la celda con la formula (D1) y en la esquina inferior derecha aparece un punto negro, un cuadrito, le das clic y manteniendolo arrastras hasta la celda que desees, en este caso D6. Y listo, espero te sirva.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 5, 2010)

ozzyto said:


> Disculpa si no entendi, pero creo k tengo una solucion:
> Solo debes escribir la formula en D1, que seria "=B1-C1" y das enter. Ahora selecciona nuevamente la celda con la formula (D1) y en la esquina inferior derecha aparece un punto negro, un cuadrito, le das clic y manteniendolo arrastras hasta la celda que desees, en este caso D6. Y listo, espero te sirva.


 
Si la operación siempre será restar entonces creo que la fórmula sería *=A1-C1* porque (creo q) B1 es donde está el signo de restar.


----------



## ana41 (Jan 5, 2010)

Gracias Greg esque en mi trabajo tengo que aser un packing slip restando lo que viene siendo el 

Gross
Tare 
Net

y cada ves que tenia que restar tenia que estar poniendo tecla por tecla y se me ase mas dificil


----------



## ana41 (Jan 5, 2010)

Muchisimas Gracias ozzyto tu respuesta me iso de muchisima ayuda y acava de resolver mis problemas otraves muchas gracias


----------



## galileogali (Jan 7, 2010)

Siguiendo con la formula de Greg, otra version:

*=ELEGIR(COINCIDIR("~"&B1;{"+";"-";"/";"*"};0);A1+C1;A1-C1;A1/C1;A1*C1)*


----------



## galileogali (Jan 7, 2010)

Tambien con el cursor en D1 definí el nombre (por ejemplo), ConcatFormula como
*=EVALUAR(Hoja1!$A1&Hoja1!$B1&Hoja1!$C1) *

y

luego en D1, invoco dicho Nombre con
*=ConcatFormula*

...lástima que la pregunta iba hacia otro lado......


----------



## ana41 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hola soy nueva usando excel  tengo una pregunta acerca de como restar mis numeros en una forma si se pueden aser automaticamente o tengo k usar el teclado

Gracias


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 7, 2010)

Buen trabajo, Gali. Yo andaba buscando como utilazar EVALUATE, pero no es una función que se puede accessar directamente. Ya ni me acuerdo si hubo una vez que sabía que uno puede usar una fórmula nombrado para poder accesar a ella. Como dices, salió gracioso que la respuesta no fue tan complicado como imaginé.

Saludos y feliz año nuevo.


----------

